# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  نصب fontawesome

## mohsen6500

با سلام
نحوه کامل نصب fontawesome در فریمورک Yii2  به چه صورته؟
هرکاری می کنم خطا میده!

----------


## mohsen6500

کسی نبود؟!!

----------


## charcharkh

In frontend\views\layout\main.php, add the following use statement at the top:
use frontend\assets\FontAwesomeAsset;
And then below that, near the other register call at the additional call to register, like so:AppAsset::register($this);
FontAwesomeAsset::register($this);And that should do it, we should now have access to font-awesome. So let’s test this by inserting
the following:

```
<i class="fa fa-plug"></i>
```

----------


## mohsen6500

حل شد
ممنون از دوستان

----------

